

Would you pay for a SEO service that doesn't guarantee results? - sandron

I've paid for a SEO provider through a new outsourcing network that was mentioned here in HN few months ago.<p>The provider asked $700  for getting within top 10 with 2 - 3 months for one of our site. We are not even closer to that spot after 5 months, so I emailed the network support and asked their advice on this situation. They take the position that SEO cannot be guaranteed either results nor deadline. And I should wait longer or otherwise pay 75% of the initial amount. For me it doesn't seem fair, had the person told me this before I wouldn't have paid this much money. 
Now they have my money and not willing to say even an approximate deadline.<p>I initially thought the network would take a neutral position in disputes like this. 
Am I ripped off?
======
jpluscplusm
No SEO can guarantee results. They aren't the search engine, so how could
they?

I'd be interested in the changes to your site, your data architecture and your
content that they have suggested because, if that's not how they've worked,
you've at best (or worst) engaged a bunch of black hat SEOs whose actions may
cause you extreme pain down the line. At worst (or best, depending) you've
engaged people who have taken your money for no action, but at least there's
no reputational damage.

If you /have/ had proper engagement from the firm, you will probably have
derived value from their work in the areas I mentioned above, regardless of
your SERPS position.

------
Vandy_Travis
You cannot guarantee or expect search result placement. Period. In addition,
rankings are always in flux, and require additional work to remain well
ranked. Do you expect the provider to continue to work on your SEO even after
that period?

If they are a reputable SEO, they will provide you with an analysis of your
current site, a statement of work for what they will accomplish for their fee,
and note that rankings cannot be guaranteed. If they fulfilled the work, you
just have to understand how uncertain SEO can be.

Then teach yourself the basics of SEO and save yourself the cash next time.

~~~
sandron
All their work are external(acquiring links). I didn't get any kind of updates
from the provider for the past 5 months. We own a portfolio of successful
sites and know the basics of on-page techniques. Since the network was
mentioned here on HN in one of the Show HN posts, I some how fall for that,
hoping in any case of dispute the network should resolve the issue by taking a
fair position. We never paid for a SEO service before and this one was to
pretty much to test if it is really possible.

We spent around $5k on popular freelance networks each month for various
tasks(not SEO). In many instances the networks takes a fair position in
disputes. But I was dealing with the founder of this network and he wasn't
reasonable. It is a great lesson for me, since it is a startup doesn't mean
they would treat their clients with great respect.

As an Entrepreneur the lesson is, sometimes we may loose a valuable client by
our not so good attitude and judgement.

------
aravivek07
seo engine optimization increase the traffic to the website.but it should
guarantee the traffisc

